# Graphics Contest #36 - Stumfy - VOTING



## felis (Feb 25, 2005)

Voting's on for one week - March 16th.
Good luck! 


*ORIGINAL PHOTO:*












_ENTRY 1:_










_ENTRY 2:_










_ENTRY 3:_










_ENTRY 4:_


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

#2 got my vote! That pasafire in Stumpy's mouth is too cute!


----------



## felis (Feb 25, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!    

Horseplaypen's (Victoria) graphic's the winner this time around.

Now we're all eagerly waiting for the next competition!


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

Awesome possum, thanks you guys!

I have a cat in mind for the next contest, but I pm'd his mum to ask permission first, so I will post the next contest as soon as I hear back!


----------

